# Timeshares near Boston Children's Hospital?



## 3kids4me (Feb 5, 2008)

We need to be at Boston Children's Hospital on March 25th through 27th.  We usually stay in the hotel attached to the hospital, but it is not very nice (can be dirty/have a smell/once had mice/leak through ceiling another time/sound of ambulances all night).  My daughter made me promise we would never stay there again but I am having a really hard time finding something commutable and also decent!

So...this is probably a long shot, but are there any timeshares other than Custom House located near the hospital?  I'm going to go onto some of the timeshare rental websites and see what I can rent, if anything.

Thanks,

Sharon


----------



## JoeMid (Feb 5, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> We need to be at Boston Children's Hospital on March 25th through 27th.  We usually stay in the hotel attached to the hospital, but it is not very nice (can be dirty/have a smell/once had mice/leak through ceiling another time/sound of ambulances all night).  My daughter made me promise we would never stay there again but I am having a really hard time finding something commutable and also decent!
> 
> So...this is probably a long shot, but are there any timeshares other than Custom House located near the hospital?  I'm going to go onto some of the timeshare rental websites and see what I can rent, if anything.
> 
> ...


Smuggs is one of the closer ones.


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 5, 2008)

JoeMid said:


> Smuggs is one of the closer ones.



Yeah...I figured as much.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 5, 2008)

Sharon -

Other than CH, the closest timeshares are on Cape Cod, central NH, western MA and southern ME. From the closest ones, probably on Cape Cod, plan on a minimum of 90-120 minutes between the timeshare and the hospital, assuming no rush-hour traffic.

There is a Marriott Fairfield Inn in Woburn with rates of $119 per night for those dates, but if you need to commute at rush hour (e.g., 6:30 to 10:00 for the morning commute), you should stay closer to downtown, unless you want to take the train in from Woburn to North Station, transfer to the "T" (subway) and walk two to four blocks, depending on which T line you take.


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Dave.  Yes, we do need to stay in the city as her appointments tend to start at 9:00ish.  I've been trying to wade through the reviews on trip advisor.  So many of the cheaper hotels get really bad reviews, but the nicer hotels really do cost a fortune....and it's not always so easy to figure out how close a hotel is!  I tried mapquesting a few, but some hotels in Cambridge are supposedly only a mile from the hospital...not sure that is actually the case....

Sharon


----------



## Dave M (Feb 5, 2008)

Some hotels in Cambridge, such as the Hyatt, might well be not much more than a mile away (as the crow flies), but at the time you would be driving, it could still take you 20 minutes or more to get there.


----------



## hdmass (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,  I believe there is a doubletree suites on Storrow Drive that would not be too far from Longwood/Children's.  The Cambridge Hotels on Memorial Drive would be closest.  You would have to travel over the BU bridge to get to Boston and then weave through some city streets.  I don't know if there are any hotels close by in Brookline, but that might be another option.

Also,  from my experience parking at Children's, it is worth using the Valet option.  You pull up in front of the hospital and they take your car and it does not cost anymore than parking in the garage unless you throw in a tip.  It is especially helpful if there is anasthesia involved.

Remember to give yourself plenty of time to get there - the Longwood area has multiple hospitals and seems to be in a constant state of deadlock.  It can be very stressful if you are getting close to appointment time.  That being said, our experiences there have been great.  It is a great hospital with great Drs, nurses, and staff.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have not stayed at the Doubletree suites on Storrow Drive in a long time, but it is a good location with a parking garage.  Hope the price is still competitive for you.

Judie


----------



## charford (Feb 8, 2008)

*Marriott Residence Inn?*

Sharon

My kids (and I!) have been spoiled by timeshares. We use Marriott Residence Inn's for those times when we have to stay in a hotel. You can get a 1 or 2 bedroom unit which is set up very similar to a timeshare, down to the stove, fridge, microwave and dishwasher! They have free breakfasts too. 

There is one in Framingham, at the junction of the Mass Pike and route 9. From there, it is a relatively easy commute (for the Boston area anyway), along route 9 into Brookline and up to Longwood. It should take 35-40 minutes. I used to work adjacent to Children's though and just the last mile can take 20 minutes. 

HTH

Cathy


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 8, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> We need to be at Boston Children's Hospital on March 25th through 27th.  We usually stay in the hotel attached to the hospital, but it is not very nice (can be dirty/have a smell/once had mice/leak through ceiling another time/sound of ambulances all night).  My daughter made me promise we would never stay there again but I am having a really hard time finding something commutable and also decent!
> 
> So...this is probably a long shot, but are there any timeshares other than Custom House located near the hospital?  I'm going to go onto some of the timeshare rental websites and see what I can rent, if anything.
> 
> ...


I just stayed at the Best Western this week - for the same 'medical rate', we stayed/were put in the adjacent 'Longwood Apartments' - we were 3 people and they gave us a 2BR apt with a full kitchen and one bath.

Here is the link to places to stay from the DFCI website .... maybe you can use this as a guide.
https://www.dana-farber.org/pat/visitors/placestostay/docs/places-to-stay.pdf


----------



## Timesharemogul (Feb 9, 2008)

*a really nice HolidayInn downtown*

Sharon,
   I don't know if this will help or not because I'm unaware of the location of Boston Children's Hospital....But in the autumn before last I was asked to do a second donation and this time it was at Mass General in downtown Boston just a few blocks away from Faneuil Hall. The marrow donor program put me up in a very nice Holiday Inn and they paid about $150 a night for a clean and comfortable room that slept 4 max which was right near the "T". I took the Amtrak from New Haven right up to Boston, then took the "T" to this downtown hotel on Blossom Street. It was very clean, comfortable and reasonably priced. (BTW, you can catch the Amtrak in Stamford, or either the regular Amtrak or Amtrak's Excella in New Haven....not driving from here to Boston sure made the trip to the hospital very pleasant for me.)
    Otherwise I think you'll be talking about a 1.5-2.5 hour drive to/from the Falmouth/Cape Cod area where there's plenty of availability in the off-season. That doesn't seem do-able at all if you have appointrments at 9 a.m.
    Best to you,
Brian


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks all.  A friend who has hotel points has gotten us a room at the Sheraton Copely Square which seems like it is not too far.

Pat, I've never heard of the Longwood apartments.  Are they part of the Best Western there or attached somehow?  I thought I had seen every room at that hotel! 

Sharon


----------



## LMD (Feb 11, 2008)

*priceline*

Don't forget to try priceline. My mom was in Mass General in Oct and I was able to get the Radisson which was within walking distance for $100 per night (web site price was $369/night)
Lisa


----------

